# Walleye tourney cheaters caught



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

These guys swindled people out of thousands the last year or so


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Competitive fishing is such a farce.


----------



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Competitive fishing is such a farce.


 I wouldn’t go that far by any means…but there are always gonna be some bad apples in life in whatever it is


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

after watching the video - i don't thing the other competitors appreciated their creativity .
What a nasty situation for all involved- also wife kids and sponsors.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

There was a time when that would have gotten you strung up. I'm surprised they got out of there in one piece. Would have served them right if some of those boys exacted a little playground punishment.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Tournaments should be by length, not weight! Eliminates all cheating.


----------



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

There is now 3 threads going on the subject. This is the newest one.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

There was a 4th if you count the "We need to make some changes in tournament weigh-ins"
post that got shut down. Right now it's 3 down on them suggested posts people loved to revive and complain about. Most have been on the main list if people would scroll. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

matticito said:


> There was a 4th if you count the "We need to make some changes in tournament weigh-ins"
> post that got shut down. Right now it's 3 down on them suggested posts people loved to revive and complain about. Most have been on the main list if people would scroll. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Just saw #5 come up


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> *Just saw #5 come up*


I must be missing something.
As posted by matticito, there are 3 current open threads on the LEWT walleye cheating scandal that I know of.
1) CHEATERS- Lake Erie General Discussion forum
2) Walleye Tournament Cheaters Busted- lounge forum
3) Walley Tourney Cheaters Caught- Tournament Discussion forum.

These threads, one in each of 3 forums, though on the same subject were left open intentionally in the popular selected 3 forums because we have members that fish these events that only visit certain forums on the site.
Sadly...making national news...this is huge in the fishing industry...especially tournament fishing.
No doubt this whole fiasco will affect how future tournaments will be held and possibly some new future regs from ODNR that may affect us all.

FWIW...there will not be any new threads on this topic permitted in any other forums...or new threads in the same forums that will be permitted to stay open.
So If'n you guys see one before the mods. do...please help us out and report it.
Thanks


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

A little more insight from a couple of the guys running these tournaments.






Kip


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Any word on final charges?


----------

